# Huge Red blister that appeared suddenly



## koko (Oct 28, 2007)

My wife's and I dog, koko, has been doing pretty good, when she jumped into bed this morning we started scratching her belly, we found a red blister about the size of a half dollar that seem to come outa no where !!! its hard around the blister and seems to be deep, i have attached some pics, any help would be appreciated, were probably taking her to the vet anyways but id like to have some knowledge so i know if the vet is a retard or not!! Appreciate it !!
Doug and Nicole


----------



## koko (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, its been 2 days it keeps getting bigger, and red'r, now she's starting to feel a slight pain, other then that she's fine, i would like to figure this out, gonna take her to the vet soon, here is some more pics, 4 small and the same 4 larger!! plz help !! ty ahead of time!!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Could be anything from an abcess to a spider/insect bite...there's no way for us to tell, even with photos, your best bet is to get her into a vet ASAP...especially if it's getting larger and more tender! I'm no vet and not qualified to give advice other than to seek a health care professional for it. Sorry.


----------



## koko (Oct 28, 2007)

appricate the reply, yea were taking her to the vet tommarow.


----------

